# Seiko 7006-6000



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I had forgotten that I had bought this, I guess because I was pretty much only going to buy vintage Swiss watches. But I have to say that this old Seiko is stunning. My ability to take a good picture seems to be declining so I apologise for the shoddy images. They really don't do this watch justice.








.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks very similar to that Tissot of yours...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> I had forgotten that I had bought this, I guess because I was pretty much only going to buy vintage Swiss watches. But I have to say that this old Seiko is stunning. My ability to take a good picture seems to be declining so I apologise for the shoddy images. They really don't do this watch justice.
> 
> .





Krispy said:


> Looks very similar to that Tissot of yours...


 clearly used the Tissot to fake a Seiko............obvious :angry:

PS prefer the Seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I agree that with the Seiko homage salute invocation have produced a classier looking watch than the Tissot :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

But they never appear in the same pic together??


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Looks very similar to that Tissot of yours...


 Totally dissimilar one is obviously quite squarish with a round face the other is roundish but square at the same time.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

It's like the left twix vs right twix scenario.


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Love everything about that Seiko. The Tissot isn't too shabby either. Two more for 'the list'.


----------

